# CBA KARMA Bombing Run is overwhelming.



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Crap Crap Crap*

I come home today and find a mine field in my yard, the dog freaking out and this huge postal box on my front door. WTF??? I was expecting a couple of packages for trading some Ronson lighters, I bought some AF for Kas (he hooked me up with a great deal). But never in my wildest imagination did I see this coming. Hell I even sign up myself to send a Karma bomb out to someone because I been so blessed even in tough times.

Will for some reason Silverfox decides to target me on his Karma Bomb run. Guys I'm overwhelmed by your generousity. No way do I even deserve this. I'm truly touched by each of you. How can you not love this place?

I now dealing with a double side sword thanks to you guys. Blessed by all the wonderful packages that are falling on my house and overwhelmed by all the wonderful packages that are falling on my house. :r I'm gonna do my best to try and keep up and post many many deserving pics of the devastation of this bombing run. God I can only hope to survive this. I've already warned the wife and kids. I won't repeat what she said. :r :r

Ok here are the pics. I hope they come out ok. Sorry for the multiple post, but I've got a feeling this will be the norm and not the exception.

View attachment 18135
Click to enlarge

View attachment 18136
Click to enlarge

View attachment 18137
Click to enlarge


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

My bomb sniffing dog went through each individual package to inspect the contents. :r

View attachment 18138
Click to enlarge

View attachment 18139
Click to enlarge


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Pics from Houdini (harry). Great smokes and an awesome lighter. I love it. The wife .... well :r Pics say it all.

View attachment 18140
click to enlarge

View attachment 18141
Click to enlarge

View attachment 18142
Click to enlarge


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

i had to give you some grief lol in the other thread for getting your stuff out tomorrow LOL..


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Click to enlarge

View attachment 18143
JE3146

View attachment 18144
Smokin5

View attachment 18145
Conch Republican

Thanks you so very much.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

This place is sneaky aint it


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

:r:r:r:r(((ENJOY))):r:r:r:r

:ss


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Pics of humidor before Karma Attack. :r

View attachment 18146
Click enlarge

View attachment 18147
Click enlarge

I'll post pics has it fills up. Damn I better make sure the humidity is right in this thing.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW That is awesome. All of you guys are bad a$$!! :tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Great hits....looks like you took a beating!!! You better get ready for more!!! :hn


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome package by Cigarmark. Thanks bud:tu Lots of my favorite.

View attachment 18148
CigarMark. Click to enlarge


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

My favorite part in all this was when I asked how big your humi was and you told me. Then I told you I was going to take a run at filling and I beleive your comment was :r Just remember that is only the first run. The CS crew stood tall on this one and I couldn't be more proud of them. I might have tossed a little package in the mail myself 

Oh by the way no need to send out to Conch, I think he might have a package or two coming your way.

The pictures make my day every time Mike (although you might want to try getting them a little bigger I am old and they are hard to see).

I also noticed that there seems to be 3 of those padrons missing already  warms my heart to see that they are being sent to a fiery death.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> My favorite part in all this was when I asked how big your humi was and you told me. Then I told you I was going to take a run at filling and I beleive your comment was :r Just remember that is only the first run. The CS crew stood tall on this one and I couldn't be more proud of them. I might have tossed a little package in the mail myself
> 
> Oh by the way no need to send out to Conch, I think he might have a package or two coming your way.
> 
> The pictures make my day every time Mike (although you might want to try getting them a little bigger I am old and they are hard to see).


hint hint.... click them...


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> hint hint.... click them...


:r
This is gonna be fun to watch!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

It's been nice knowing you, Mike!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> hint hint.... click them...


Someone just made the list again!!

Seriously Mike - enjoy them and the feelings behind them! :ss:tu:tu

BTW - THAT is a BEAUTIFUL humidor!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

BTW - THAT is a BEAUTIFUL humidor!![/QUOTE]

Thanks bud. Can you believe I got this at a garage sale for $300. I never imagine feeling it up but it was just to good of a deal to pass. Looks great in the cigar shack. Was kinda funny having this huge humidor with a few sticks in it. Thanks to you guys that's changing very quick. I'll post pictures as she fills up. :ss
You know it's a great feeling to look into your humidor and have a huge selection. :tu

I'm know I'll be saying this alot in this thread, but I mean it from the heart. Thanks so much everyone. This attack has made my year.


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

mike32312 said:


> This attack has made my year.


Thats what it's all about, putting a smile on someones face, especially one that will last awhile. Smoke and enjoy Mike. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

What time does your mailman show up?


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

mine will be on the way today along with my spring cleaning. 
i got screwed over yesterday and couldnt get to a post office. will make it today though.

300 for that????
damn i need to start going to garage sales


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Conch Republican said:


> Someone just made the list again!!


? :hn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Awsome hit guys!!!:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

you have incoming
0308 0070 0000 3913 7850
Hopefully it makes it by saturday :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

pakrat said:


> Thats what it's all about, putting a smile on someones face, especially one that will last awhile. Smoke and enjoy Mike. :tu


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

WOW........I had no idea this was going on. I sure do love seein' others getting bombed!! Suhweeeeeeeeeeeeeet.

Glad the MRS. has a sense of humor! :tu


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> Thanks bud. Can you believe I got this at a garage sale for $300.* I never imagine feeling it up *but it was just to good of a deal to pass. Looks great in the cigar shack. Was kinda funny having this huge humidor with a few sticks in it. Thanks to you guys that's changing very quick. I'll post pictures as she fills up. :ss
> You know it's a great feeling to look into your humidor and have a huge selection. :tu
> 
> I'm know I'll be saying this alot in this thread, but I mean it from the heart. Thanks so much everyone. This attack has made my year.


Does your wife know about this? :ss
Dam, thats gotta be one of the biggest multi hit bombs I have ever seen. Well done folks. Nice to see a guy get his A$s handed to him.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

mdtaggart said:


> Does your wife know about this? :ss
> Dam, thats gotta be *one of the biggest multi hit bombs I have ever seen.* Well done folks. Nice to see a guy get his A$s handed to him.


Thats only 8 of 28

I think that makes 20 more to come :ss

And there a few gorillas that might have got carried away.

Best give the wife a massage Mike, her tolerance might wane a bit.


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

I LOVE it when a plan comes together! :tu


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> Thats only 8 of 28
> 
> I think that makes 20 more to come :ss
> 
> ...


We would never get carried away on a thing like this!:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome job Guys!

Mike, your search for $1 smokes officially ends here....the cigars you have been gifted would be embarrassed to hang out with cheap smokes!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Day 2 of Karma Bombing run. Do you realize how hard it is to work when you know your house is getting bomb and there's nothing you can do about it. All day I was wondering how bad the damage was going to be when I got home.

Will I get home and find 3 more packages on the doorstep. Whew! That's not bad compared to yesterday. I can handle this. Boy was I wrong. The attack was small but what pin point accuracy. Packages recieved from massphatness, jamz and Harland (enternal Rider). Again guys thank you so much. There are no words that can give this Karma run any justice at all.

See pics below.

View attachment 18169
Jamz click to enlarge

View attachment 18170
massphatness click to enlarge

View attachment 18171
Enternal Rider click to enlarge


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's a pic of humidor before Karma run and now into the 2nd day. :tu
I'm starting to worry this might not be big enough. :r :r

View attachment 18172
Before attack Click to enlarge

View attachment 18173
2nd day of attack Click to enlarge

View attachment 18174
Enternal Rider blinds sides me Click to enlarge

I can't even imagine the final outcome of this thing. Good thing I got friends to share with. :tu :ss Oh yea..their all excited for me to. Wonder why? :r


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

:r


and to think, it hasn't even BEGUN!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

You said you like Maduros, so I just sent a few I had laying around in the bottom of the humi.

Enjoy 
Harland


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

That second pictrure is friggin beautiful.
Just great when the BOTL here come together and lay the smack down. I sent almost all maaduros also.

If that many packages are still in transit that humi is going to be stuffed. :tu You are set for atleast a month or two. :ss


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

:r


ahbroody said:


> That second pictrure is friggin beautiful.
> Just great when the BOTL here come together and lay the smack down. I sent almost all maaduros also.
> 
> If that many packages are still in transit that humi is going to be stuffed. :tu You are set for atleast a month or two. :ss


Dude, it is so cool to look into your humidor and have so many choices. I'm like a kid in the candy store and told get whatever your want. :r :r:tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats only 11 of 28

I think that makes 17 more to come

That Humi is starting to look a little cramped.:ss

My gracious thanks to Jamz, Mass, the ER for their contributions.

Nice to see you enjoying Mike :ss


By the way I had a total stick goal in mind so you will have to keep count for me in case I need to make up a couple


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

You guys rock!! :ss but look what you did to poor Mike!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great job guys! :ss


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Woooo frikkin Hooooo!!!


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Good lord guys! I'm sure what to say about this KARMA Bombing run! Just speechless! Awesome bombs guys just awesome!

Shawn:tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Your wife acts just like mine, Mike!!! Enjoy the smokes! Nice hit, Fox & Gorillas!!!
:tu:tu:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

HEhehehehe.
17 more to come. That's a regular laugh riot. 
I think Mikey's gonna have to put in a couple more shelves.
Hey Mikey, any chance you can teach that little yellow cat of yours to smoke?
Bein as it licks it's own butt, it'd probably like a Torano, I'm thinkin.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

This thread is outstanding. And to think, this is just the tip of the iceberg.
:bl


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

shilala said:


> HEhehehehe.
> 17 more to come. That's a regular laugh riot.
> I think Mikey's gonna have to put in a couple more shelves.
> Hey Mikey, any chance you can teach that little yellow cat of yours to smoke?
> Bein as it licks it's own butt, it'd probably like a Torano, I'm thinkin.


:fu :fu :r :r :fu :fu that's my wife's $600 fur ball called a dog.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

mike32312 said:


> :fu :fu :r :r :fu :fu that's my wife's $600 fur ball called a dog.


The hell you say? :d
I had a miniature pom a couple years ago. I kept it for about two months.
It was a cool dog, but absolutely would not housebreak, no matter what.
I'd take that dog out, watch it do it's thing, wait a half hour, hour, two hours, whatever just to assure she was done.
Regardless of how long it was, as soon as we'd go back in the house she'd deposit a turd in front of the tv.
I just gave up.
I gotta get myself a dog. A black lab. A male.
I'm gonna neme him Buddy after my dog I lost in my divorce.
Yeah, no kidding. The woman took my dog. It's the only thing I fought about, and I still lost. Go figure?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> The hell you say? :d
> I had a miniature pom a couple years ago. I kept it for about two months.
> It was a cool dog, but absolutely would not housebreak, no matter what.
> I'd take that dog out, watch it do it's thing, wait a half hour, hour, two hours, whatever just to assure she was done.
> ...


WOW, she took your dog? That's just plan cold man, just cold.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> WOW, she took your dog? That's just plan cold man, just cold.


That's the kinda girl she is.
I think I already told ya, didn't I?...
How's come divorces are so expensive?
Cause they're worth it!!! :tu


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Best thing about Poms or any small dog is small *turds.* :r :r


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

I find myself coming back to this thread to see todays destruction. your mailman has got be getting a little suspicious now.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> I find myself coming back to this thread to see todays destruction. your mailman has got be getting a little suspicious now.


:r :r Mailman delievers around 3:00 but I don't get home till 6:00. I post asap when I recover from the destruction. :tu You guys are killing me. :ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

mike32312 said:


> :r :r Mailman delievers around 3:00 but I don't get home till 6:00. I post asap when I recover from the destruction. :tu You guys are killing me. :ss


What I am waiting for is the ATF taskforce to storm your office


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

The mailman is going to need physical therapy after straining his back with all these packages.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Day 3 of Karma Bombing run is devastating. 6 packages arrive today. Come home today and find a note on my mailbox from the postal carrier telling me she better get a nicer Christmas gift this year (meaning more $$$) this year since she's having to work so hard. :r Packages arrived today from Ahc4353, Emsintraining,Str8edg,dragonman and bear. Guys thank you so much for the great selections. I just don't know what to say, rarely for once in the few moments of life I am truly speehless by the Karma Pass and everyone's generousity(well...not surprised by that since this is Club stogie). I'll let the pictures speak for themselves by I've been grinning from ear to ear for the past 3 days. There's times I'll just stand in front of the humidor and stare at it, and stare at it and stare at it and well you get the idea. :r On top of this my order of Taboo Exotic #2 Maduros arrived to day as well. Guys is you like Maduros you'll love this 81/2"x52 Monster. Ok now to the pics. *Click to enlarge.*

View attachment 18210
Day 3 delievery

View attachment 18211
ah4353

View attachment 18212
Bear


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

View attachment 18213
BradScaramento

View attachment 18214
dragonman

View attachment 18215
Emsintraining


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

View attachment 18216
Str8edg

View attachment 18217
I'm so happy

View attachment 18218
Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

View attachment 18219


View attachment 18220
Humidor after day 3 attack

Hope I can give this run justice by the pics. You guys have know idea how great this is. I am so excited, happy, humbled, overwhelmed, intoxicated :r and any other great verbs you can think of to describe this awesome Karma run. You all are the greatest. :ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Very glad they arrived and very glad you are OK for sticks for a while.... 

I hope we don't cause you to have to buy a new humi.

Enjoy them sir and watch your head on that ceiling fan!!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Guys my humidor has never ever been this full. I feel like the richest man alive right now. Just wish you could all come over and help me smoke them. 
I got 2 buddies on the way over right now dying to smoke one. :r :ss we'll be smoking in honor of all that participated in this Karma Run. Thanks again guys.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats only 17 of 26

I think that makes 9 more to come

That Humi is starting to look a lot cramped.:ss

My gracious thanks to AHC4353, Bear, BradSacramento, Str8edg, Dragonman, EMSintraining for their contributions.

Nice to see you enjoying Mike, watch you don't clip any more off the top on that ceiling fan :ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm glad we could lift your spirits Mike and that humi is filling up quite nicely, enjoy!! :tu :tu


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

I went over to Mike's last night for a late night smoke! The humi is getting very full with lots of beautiful smokes! Keep up the great bombings.. He is grinning from ear to ear still! 

Shawn:tu


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Day 4 of Karma Run: Got hit today with a 1-2 punch from Pakrat and Ahbroody. :bx Two small packages that packed a knockout pucnh. Never saw it coming from these two. Thanks so much guys. Lot of my favorite smokes sent. Pics posted below. *Click to enlarge.* Again to all of you, I'm touched and humble by this most generous Karma run. Hope you all are having a great weekend like I am. Now off to the humidor and stare for about 5 minutes while I try to decide what to smoke next. Geez I still gotta organize this some how. :hn Any suggestions?

View attachment 18225
Ahbroody

View attachment 18226
Pakrat


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

View attachment 18228
throwing up my gang sign

View attachment 18229
love the smell of baccy


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

mike32312 said:


> View attachment 18228
> throwing up my gang sign
> 
> View attachment 18229
> love the smell of baccy


:r

:tu


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Some beach! Never seen a guy so happy, gettin his arse kicked each and every day, knowin it's gonna happen again and again. Youz Karma bomber guyz are some bad dudes. :mn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats only 19 of 26

I think that makes 7 more to come

What no humi update pics............yer slipping Mike

My gracious thanks to ahbroody and pakrat for their contributions.

Seems to me there is no mail delivery on Sunday Mike, good time to give us a total count to date 

And organize that humi will ya? Sheesh sticks lying about all willy nilly LOL


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

:r To funny mike to funny!:tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Tomorrow is Monday. I wonder what happens on Monday???

:gn


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Count recieved has of yesterday 246 generous cigars. this has got to be some kind of record here at CS. Thank you so much each of you. :tu

All I can say is..


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I come home today expecting a load of boxes on my doorstep and low and behold there's only one. But OH WHAT A ONE IT IS. Silverfox package arrives weighing a ton. He told me he was going to do some spring cleaning but good Lord looks like summer and fall got included in there as well. Shawn thanks again for the great package and for heading this run up. It has truly been a blessing my friend. Pics below . *Click to enlarge*. thanks for the special sticks as well.

View attachment 18302
SilverFox over does it again. :tu

View attachment 18303
Surpised !!!

View attachment 18304
My humidor as to date.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

:r that is awesome!

Shawn



mike32312 said:


> I come home today expecting a load of boxes on my doorstep and low and behold there's only one. But OH WHAT A ONE IT IS. Silverfox package arrives weighing a ton. He told me he was going to do some spring cleaning but good Lord looks like summer and fall got included in there as well. Shawn thanks again for the great package and for heading this run up. It has truly been a blessing my friend. Pics below . *Click to enlarge*. thanks for the special sticks as well.
> 
> View attachment 18302
> SilverFox over does it again. :tu
> ...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

The Fox is one sick sumbitch.
Way to be, Brother Shawn. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Like I say, The Fox is a BEAST!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow-eee!!! Nice work Fox!! :tu

:bl


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Fox Rox!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like that humi is getting filled up nicely! :tu


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Come home early today to find yet another package stuffed in the mailbox. I'm gonna have to reinforce this thing. Package recieved today from Weak Link. Sorry no pics for this won left the camera on and killed the battery. Going to get another one tonight. Eric sent a great assortment of the following. (Geez taking a picture is alot easier than typing all these out :r)

Victor Sinclair Vintage Selection
El Mejor Gran Reserve
Vegas 5 Miami (new one for me)
Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee
Romeo & Juliet
Montecristo Blue
Legends Puple label
IT Cameroon
Vegas 5 A
Taboo :dr :dr

Eric thanks so much for the package. I think this load will fill another drawer in the humidor. :r :tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

mike32312 said:


> Come home early today to find yet another package stuffed in the mailbox. I'm gonna have to reinforce this thing. Package recieved today from Weak Link. Sorry no pics for this won left the camera on and killed the battery. Going to get another one tonight. Eric sent a great assortment of the following. (Geez taking a picture is alot easier than typing all these out :r)
> 
> Victor Sinclair Vintage Selection
> El Mejor Gran Reserve
> ...


I'm just happy there is something in there for you to enjoy. Certainly not the primo sticks that some of these maniacs have sent but if you smoke a couple a day there are some good ones just to puff on. Don't let the VC's fool 'ya- the Connie Yankee is a great yardgar. :bl


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Eric, I guaranntee you all these sticks will fine a firey death i promise. :r I'm extremely happy with the package bud believe me. :ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats 21 of 26

I think that makes 5 more to come

What no humi update pics............yer slipping Mike

My gracious thanks to weak_link for his contribution to this run.

That puts my count at 296 sticks, I am stunned by the generosity of the Jungle.

I would also like to take a minute to post a little something about Mike that many of you may not have realized during all of this.

Mike has PM'd me at least once every day of this bombing run to extend his gratitude towards the Gorillas of CS. He has come into the chat on multiple occasions to extend his thanks as well. He has offered to assist me in a couple of little packages that I will be sending out. He has offered up his now "well stocked" humi to friends that come over to visit him. Mike has taken some great pics to give the Gorillas of CS a sense of what he is feeling with this run. I had a feeling about Mike when I saw his wanted to buy post that has been proven out 100 fold and more.

Simply put Mike is one of those rare human beings that is honest, committed and authentic and has a belief in the value of human kindness. At least this is what I see, it has been an absolute pleasure to me to see Mikes reaction in this run and based on that reaction I would say it was well deserved. Makes me want to send him another 300 sticks.

Thank you very much for being a great BOTL Mike, your friends are fortunate to know you.

Much Respect,

Shawn


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> Simply put Mike is one of those rare human beings that is honest, committed and authentic and has a belief in the value of human kindness. At least this is what I see, it has been an absolute pleasure to me to see Mikes reaction in this run and based on that reaction I would say it was well deserved. Makes me want to send him another 300 sticks.


Well said Shawn.

That paragraph I quoted looks awful familiar


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Guys you gonna make me cry. :r thanks for all the kind words. I think i'm just a small representation of all of the awesome CS members here. I love this place. :tu


----------



## Stogie48 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow!!!!! You guys are unbelievable :chk My hat is off to all of you!!!p What a great bunch of people to do something like this for someone. :tu


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Couldn't agree with you more..

Shawn



silverfox67 said:


> Thats 21 of 26
> 
> I think that makes 5 more to come
> 
> ...


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

mike32312 said:


> Vegas 5 Miami (new one for me)


These are great sticks! Endulge us and bump this one up on the to-smoke list! Nice to see that list is growing to an epic level also!


----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, that's beautiful. Mike, I might have to come over for a smoke when I return to Tallahassee in the fall for school. :dr


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Package recieved today from Jeff (aka RHNewfie). Jeff reminded me that I was his first trade when he join CS. Boy has he grown into a fine gorilla. :r Jeff knocks me to my knees with an awesome package included was of 5 pack of one of my favorites. Figure since I was on the ground I might as well worship. :r :r Thanks Jeff. Your generousity is very much appreciated my friend. :ss *Click to enlarge pics guys.*

View attachment 18423


View attachment 18424


View attachment 18425


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Glad they finally made it!!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

you know I really like the JLP's. I think they are ueber tasty. 

Mike I dont know if you noticed this but that dude on the TV in the second and third pics is starring at your bum mate. We cant have that here. This is a family place, yet there he is eye balling your bum. Possibly the twig and berries to. Watch out for that guy


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Not to mention the *MUCH UN-NEEDED* cleavage shot Mike!!

u


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> Not to mention the *MUCH UN-NEEDED* cleavage shot Mike!!
> 
> u


:r :r Only you would notice my man boobs. :r :r :sl


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats 24 of 26

I think that makes 2 more to come although I may have lost track a bit

My gracious thanks to RHNewfie and R-Ice (Aaron) for his contribution to this run and to any of you whom I may have forgotten.

That puts my count well over 300 sticks, it was my hope to hit 300 and it is the amazing people in CS that made this even a possibility.

I tried to explain to one of my new co-workers what was happening and he was in total disbelief. He said why would anyone ever do that to someone they don't even know. I told him that if he had to ask he wasn't ready to understand.

I think Mike was an amazingly graceful recipient and it also makes me happy to know that he seems to have some friends who are able to enjoy in his newfound cigar wealth.

To each of the members of this run, I have your names and I will remember your generosity as only one can in CS.


----------

